
Facebook is blocking all mention of Tsu.co on every platform - asoplata
http://money.cnn.com/2015/11/05/technology/facebook-tsu/index.html
======
Kinnard
Coincidentally, this is also a good measure of the lock-in facebook has. If no
one hears about this it means facebook has achieved a certain level of control
of the amount of information people get— they have in that case truly invested
successfully in 'virtual reality'.

~~~
Kinnard
To make matters worse this gets no play on hackernews

------
josephmx
Their model is to spam other platforms with a referral link, it's reasonable
that they're seen as spam by another platform and then blocked.

------
tdb7893
Facebook in my experience does a great job with tge advertisements not being
too onerous and not having too much spam. Spamming Facebook with tons of links
to your social network site is not a legitimate advertising tool

------
Kinnard
This is very intriguing. I think a platform with a business model that
effectively remunerates users is what it will take to kill facebook.

